
Eight Reasons to End the Lockdowns as Soon as Possible - mrfusion
https://medium.com/@jbgeach/eight-reasons-to-end-the-lockdowns-as-soon-as-possible-b7bb0bc94f00
======
zzo38computer
I do think that many lock downs should be ended as soon as we can, although
some restrictions should last for an extended period of time after the other
restrictions are lifted. Such continuing restrictions may ought to include:

\- Business travel remains banned, except return trips.

\- Commercial airplane travel remains banned, except return trips and medical
supplies.

\- The environment must be protected (including, but not limited to, humans).

\- Those who wish to be isolated shall not be required to go to work, go to
the store to buy something, etc.

\- Testing the virus can continue, in case it can be mitigated.

